

Stop fighting Node.js in the enterprise - CmonDev
http://wintellect.com/blogs/dbanister/stop-fighting-node.js-in-the-enterprise

======
biokoda
JavaScript isn't a fad. Node.js is.

~~~
DavidBanister
I don't see Node as a fad. We're still early in the enterprise adoption of
JavaScript on the server which means it may quickly develop real competition.
Similar to how jQuery effectively beat out Prototype, MooTools, etc. Node
could potentially lose out to another JavaScript server, but I don't see any
competition coming. Microsoft is a major contributor to Node. Node uses
Google's V8 which doesn't preclude Google from getting involved, but why would
they? If you're arguing that running JavaScript on the server in general is a
fad, then you're missing the parity, resource reuse, community, hiring
capability, and run anywhere arguments from the original post.

